
The internet is making me sick - cremno
https://theoutline.com/post/2119/the-internet-is-making-me-sick
======
eeks
I truly wonder when we, as a society, started to grow so fragile. So brittle
that the slightest exposure to disagreeable ideas would make us shatter and
lose ground. Education is supposed to give us tools to make us intellectually
stronger. To give us enough critical sense to understand and confront. But all
we can do is ignore and retreat. The fact that most triggered people are
highly educated (cf. the safe spaces in colleges) looks like an indictment of
our modern education system. Is it because we are bred by so much
tittytainment that we cannot face displeasing thoughts or situations? Or
because we are so strongly formatted to see the world in one shade that we
feel threatened when we are confronted to other shades. Or are we simply so
bored of being content and fed that as a result we are becoming intellectual
hypochondriacs? Regardless of the cause, I am not hopeful for the future of
our intellectual elite.

~~~
brad0
I believe it's a combination of things.

\- everyone gets a trophy/self esteem movement. We've been taught that no
matter what happens we will be told it's good. We never learned to challenge
ourselves.

\- the move to socialising primarily online. It's very easy to find people who
have the same opinions as you. People avoid useful discourse that allows both
people to grow and become more aware. It promotes extremism on every side.

\- a quickly changing world. The path our parents and grandparents followed to
live a good life isn't guaranteed to work today. Blindly going to college and
getting a degree is one of the biggest mistakes young adults can make today.

Humans are emotional creatures that don't have a modern guide to living their
life.

There's two ways this can change: on the level of the individual or at a
societal level.

The individual changes by realising their own needs aren't being met and
taking responsibility for it.

Socially I believe things can only change by having something quite dramatic
happen. Though the recession was something dramatic yet everyone complained
about "the economy" rather than doing something for themselves.

------
DinoDano
Nonsense, Internet is run by Google and Facebook. Thats clusterfuck!

Google and Facebook playing moral police and disabling peoples accounts if
they opimions are not aligned with they sick and twisted ones.

Avoid these: google and facebook. They spy, steal your data, read your emails,
track you and sell your private information to highest bidder.

~~~
LordHeini
Well that is the price you pay for their services. People just don't
understand or don't care that they pay with their data. In my opinion this is
a totally valid business model nothing to avoid. I think the autor is
complaining about his personal filter bubble not committing to his standard.
If you don't like the garbage on Twitter don't use it who cares about that
crap anyways.

